# Lavrinovicius is signing with Raptors !



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

The president of russian club told that lithuanian player is leaving the russian club to NBA, it was announced today ! Here is original link in russian language:

http://www.ural-great.ru/news/view.php?title=1335


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What position does he play?


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

He 209 cm, 110 kg, can play C and PF.

some info about him:

http://www.ural-great.ru/roster/view.php?name=lavrinovic&season=0304


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

This link is in english:

http://www.ural-great.ru/eng/roster/view.php?name=lavrinovic


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

hey macijauskas1 do you know ? Lavrinovicius Comparisson


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

so is he signing with the raptors or entering the draft?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well if this is the case, maybe the Raps will pick a PG now no matter what. They really needed a C and a PG. If they could get both that would be great.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

I dunno whats so great about this guy..he is big and tall yes...but only averaged from what i am seeing in small 9 ppg...and is already 25-26 so he doesnt have much upside


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> I dunno whats so great about this guy..he is big and tall yes...but only averaged from what i am seeing in small 9 ppg...and is already 25-26 so he doesnt have much upside


He's not really taller he's 6'10 1/2 maybe 6'11 and 235


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

He is stootig triples better than nowitzki ( around 48%), and he avereged 30pnts a game in the Euroleague cup and Russian playoffs, he's is great shotblocker and rebounder.He served one year in the jail, so that is the reason of his late rising.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> I dunno whats so great about this guy..he is big and tall yes...but only averaged from what i am seeing in small 9 ppg...and is already 25-26 so he doesnt have much upside


he doesen't have to score points with the raps he just has to play D and rebound


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)




----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>:TorontoRaptors:</b>!


That's a pretty unfair comparison.



















This is my fear. Nate was a great player in Israel but injury problems and general crappiness made him a total NBA flop.

I think Lavrinovicius might be able to provide more help. And I'm not concerned that he is a good three point shooter, because it is a different style of ball over there.


----------



## bc_bjorkman (Jul 10, 2003)

did he say he's specifically coming to toronto?


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

if we got him then good for us. It's a nice way to fill out our bench, and take a risk. Maybe it'll pay off nicely.


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> so is he signing with the raptors or entering the draft?


No, he's signing with us. 

I think he's to old to be in the draft anyway.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

Lithuanian TV News reported that Detroit was also after him, but Toronto route sounds pretty locked up right now, Ural Great manager is talking about a buyout deal with Raptors which is almost done too.

Ksystof is a mobile big man with good shot. He blocks a lot of shots but also tends to foul too much. He is mid first round talent in my mind.

He has a twin brother Darjus, who plays with Arvydas Sabonis in Euroleague team Zalgiris from Kaunas, Lithuania, they have similar skills, only Darjus has a knee injury currently, which will keep him from playing until around late autumn.

Brothers are not very bright and both served jailtime for a same group rape. That stopped them from development, but two years spent in Russian club has clearly helped Ksystof. He is a member of Lithuanian national team (European champions in 2003) and is likely to play in Athens summer olympics this summer.

Don't pay much attention to his stats in Ural Great team - it is deep squad and coaches have many options in offense. He was solid in the end of the season, often bursting for 30 pts 14rb 5blo shows. 

Until this news I though his criminal background will keep NBA GMs uninterested, but it seems Toronto will be making a safe bet now - no draft picks wasted; relatively small contract.

I expect him to provide good energy spark off the bench - Ksystof always plays with passion. It seems that jail time is really motivating him to that.


----------



## slash_010 (Dec 20, 2003)

JAIL TIME?!? 

thats scary!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I can read the headlines now:

"Desperate interim general manager of the Toronto Raptors throws caution to the wind and signs convicted rapist Ksystof Lavrinovicius, further diminishing the Raptors already plummeting reputation around the NBA. Richard Peddie is still a douche."

These Feschuk articles practically write themselves!


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

he was actually convicted?

I like management is throwing away the "upstanding citizen" criteria, but not as far as convicted rapists. I'm gonna be rooting against this guy from day 1 (if day 1 ever arrives. Hopefully he doesn't make it)


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

Just what the Raptors needed. Another bench warmer to share conversations with Murray & Moiso........:uhoh:


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I can read the headlines now:
> 
> "Desperate interim general manager of the Toronto Raptors throws caution to the wind and signs convicted rapist Ksystof Lavrinovicius, further diminishing the Raptors already plummeting reputation around the NBA. Richard Peddie is still a douche."
> ...


so hes a rapist huh...out of all the european big men we chose a convicted rapist??


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

finally we at least bring in a body from europe. i REALLY doubt this guy is a starter any time soon but getting a backup C without using our MLE was pretty important. good to see the club isn't completely lacking direction without a GM. anything is better than baxter and archibald.

nice to hear that detroit may have desired him as well.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> so hes a rapist huh...out of all the european big men we chose a convicted rapist??


So what? Hes a good player, thats why you take players to the team not by what his life history was.

About that rape story. It happened somewhere 5 or 6 years ago. When he and his twin brohter were 18-19. They were playing in some Lithuanian club, got first money, found some girl and were riding with the car. Then stoped in some forest and had sex with her. That girl went to police and said she was raped. After few months she married one of brothers Darjus and denied her first testimony. Anyway brothers went to jail for few years. 

In there they were playing basketball with each other all the time and came out being better players than before. That was really surprising that jail made better players out of them. And they learned their mistakes, which they made being young. Though they arent very inteligent they concentrate on basketball and Ksystof's development in this season is very huge. So should be Darjus's, but he had two big injuries with his knee, so since last season he has played only 1 month and wont play till the autumn.

Im sure that for them that "rape thing" is in the past and they have changed as a persons. It was only fullish thing in their youth.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ElevatorMan</b>!
> I dunno whats so great about this guy..he is big and tall yes...but only averaged from what i am seeing in small 9 ppg...and is already 25-26 so he doesnt have much upside


these 9 ppg.

02/03 season.


----------



## ABC (Nov 4, 2002)

So he is Moiso's backup?


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

So the girl made up the accusation? and married the brother of the man she sent to jail? and the guy didn't care she sent his brother to jail? 

those wacky Lithuanians....


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> So the girl made up the accusation? and married the brother of the man she sent to jail? and the guy didn't care she sent his brother to jail?


Well, it was really unclear did she made it up or not, but anyway the rape (if it was) wasnt brutal or anything. She married Darjus (Ksystof's brother), but that brother went to jail also, because judge didnt buy the trick of fooling the court with "hes my husband" thing (later the girl was also in trial because of lying in testimony). Boths brothers were in jail, not just Ksystof. And after Darjus got back from jail, he divorced.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Kobe and Lavrinovicius are both rapists, only Kobe will not go jail because he is so rich :grinning:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I can read the headlines now:
> 
> "Desperate interim general manager of the Toronto Raptors throws caution to the wind and signs convicted rapist Ksystof Lavrinovicius, further diminishing the Raptors already plummeting reputation around the NBA. Richard Peddie is still a douche."
> ...


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

I hope we dont sign him to a 3 year guarantee contract (nate:uhoh: ) It better be a one year deal with a team-option for a 2nd.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

how has he signed if we dont have a gm?? and why is there no press about it


----------



## DINOSAUR (Sep 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> how has he signed if we dont have a gm?? and why is there no press about it


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe it's just a rumour, or maybe the team is waiting for the right time to announce the signing.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

NBA teams can't sign contracts before July-thats why they are hiding him, Pistons are interesting in Lavrinovicius very much, but Toronto was faster.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> NBA teams can't sign contracts before July-thats why they are hiding him, Pistons are interesting in Lavrinovicius very much, but Toronto was faster.


the press is sneaky they would find out about the contacts made with the agent and player and we would be hearing about them being in contract talks and then the team would deny it and then the agent would deny it and then a few days later he would be a raptor none of that has happened yet


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Official word from the team.

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...079&call_pageid=968867503640&col=970081593064


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dork</b>!
> 
> 
> so hes a rapist huh...out of all the european big men we chose a convicted rapist??


so perhaps:









=









anyhow you slice it ith this kid or Matt Bonner or whatever the new GM is almost certain to move Donny.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> 
> 
> so perhaps:
> ...



:laugh:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

pass


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Looks like it was true after all, hoopshype.com confirms it but they say he has not signed a contract yet. I heard he is pretty good from the 3 point line


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> NBA teams can't sign contracts before July-thats why they are hiding him, Pistons are interesting in Lavrinovicius very much, but Toronto was faster.


 What kind of numbers would be reasonable for Raptors fans to expect from him?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike1155</b>!
> 
> 
> What kind of numbers would be reasonable for Raptors fans to expect from him?


*I expect he plays around 5 mpg . maybe less if we Draft a Big man.

With a solid 1.2ppg. 2.1rpg 0.4apg and a foul machine*
.


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> *I expect he plays around 5 mpg . maybe less if we Draft a Big man.
> ...


In that case we better prepare ourselves for the Raptors signing him for 3 or 4 years......


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

About his stats its hard to say now, because the whole roster is still unclear. Also whos the coach of Raptors? 

Anyway it all will depend on his playing time. If he receives 5 mpg or less, then Carter182 stats are right, but if he plays as 6th or more 7th-8th man, substituting Bosh and who is your PF... (Marshall?) he could be a 8-10 ppg 4-5 rpg guy in his rookie season.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

as long as it doesn't stop them from drafting biedrins (should he be available) then im fine with it


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Decent pickup IMO. That Russion league has become a very good league. He has a chance to contribute in the NBA. 

The rape thing is a good story to keep away the other teams. Sounds more like a date-rape that was recanted - the alleged victim MARRIED one of the convicted "rapists" :krazy: 
Probably didn't have the allstar legal team to defend.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well you guys should sign Eddie Griffin too...

If this guy deserves a chance, so does Eddie...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Did this ever happen?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Not yet.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Did this ever happen?


i don't know! He's not on the Roster on Raptors.com and our draft picks and Rafer are showing there. Some players like Matt Bonner who's rights are owned by us aren't listed though. 

I haven't heard anything about this except for this thread, which leads me to beleive it didn't happen. They likely would have wanted him to paly summer league, and he did not.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Actually, I agree. We SHOULD sign Eddie Griffin.

Troubled young man who has battled substance abuse problems.

Okay, he snapped, but he didn't rape anybody. He fired a gun, but it doesn't appear that he was trying to hit anyone. I mean, he is normally very accurate from long range. 

:joke:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This guy is going to be a total flop.. Even if we do sign him for one season, I think the backup minutes should goto Moiso... By giving him playing time we'll be rewarded in the long term...


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

JR Rider is also available. Maybe they could room together.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds like this was something cooked-up by the guy's agent. So far, there are no indications that KL will even be invited to camp, let alone offered a contract. We thought it sounded fishy when we were negotiating with him during our in-between-GM's period. Now that we have Ujo and are looking for a veteran big, what room would there be for him?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Sounds like this was something cooked-up by the guy's agent. So far, there are no indications that KL will even be invited to camp, let alone offered a contract. We thought it sounded fishy when we were negotiating with him during our in-between-GM's period. Now that we have Ujo and are looking for a veteran big, what room would there be for him?


Bingo! If we're looking for a project big man we've got Moiso, Sow, and Bonner already.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> This guy is going to be a total flop.. Even if we do sign him for one season, I think the backup minutes should goto Moiso... By giving him playing time we'll be rewarded in the long term...


You dont know what you are talking about. Have you seen him this season at all? 

I heard many good words on Ksystofas Lavrinovicius the whole season, but still was kinda sceptical, didnt believe that hes that good. But now after watching pre-olympic friendly games, hes a stud. Maybe Moiso is a bit tougher in defence, but you cant compare the offenses of these 2 guys. Lavrinovicius hits 3s like crazy for his size and also can take oreb or post up. I really havent thought hes so versatile.

Well whatch him in Olympics if you dont believe me. He even might throw out Darius Songaila from Lithuania's starting five...

And about him and Raptors... Hes still waiting for Raptors decision, first it was said that he will meet them this Monday, but it seemed they didnt meet or whatever. Also in one interview he said that he has problems with geting visa of Canada. 

His rape story, you are joking here around... Well, its hard to give full details for me in English, that you would get the whole view, but if to put simply: he had sex with the girl, she wanted money, she said she was raped, went to police, then asked for money and wanted to take charges back when she got the money, but court didnt take back the charges and it went to trial. Nothing brutal or anything like you all pretending it was.

I think its enough recap for now, because chances to see him in Raptors are very slim.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

If they got a clear view of his "crime" and things are OK, I will give him a shot.

Gotta be clean first.

We need help, give him a one year deal and an option near the min and there is no biggie.

The more competition the better.

Won't happen though I expect.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

I am sure after olumpics will be line of NBA teams who will offer contracts to Lavrinovic-and he most likely will not choose Raprors because of false promises to him.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

but how is going on his problems with the law .

he has the same kobe problems right ?


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxx</b>!
> but how is going on his problems with the law .
> 
> he has the same kobe problems right ?


Kobe has too much money to go to jail. Lavrinovicius wasn't so rich and he served couple years in prison-he played basketball for 4-5 ours a day and lifted weights, and now we can see the results-he is best player Lithuania national team and looks much much better that darius Songaila from Sac Kings.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

If this guy is sooo good, why doesn't he even start for some mediocre team in the Russian League?


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

Because he plays better of the bench and still leads stats in most categories. Some players just play better from bench. Enough talk-you will see him yourself in the Olympics USA-Lithuania game.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Because he plays better of the bench and still leads stats in most categories. Some players just play better from bench. Enough talk-you will see him yourself in the Olympics USA-Lithuania game.


thats a bad analisis if he's good he should be starter or why he's not in the NBA right now ? 

And he's not exactly the younger player he's what 24 or more 

You like This Giy because he's from your country but i really dont see this guy in the league or not with good minutes.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> I am sure after olumpics will be line of NBA teams who will offer contracts to Lavrinovic-and he most likely will not choose Raprors because of false promises to him.


I doubt he never was projected to any NBA draft and if he's so good why he's never been in any summer leagues


----------



## AReallyCoolGuy (Jul 25, 2004)

*RE*

I think it'd be pretty tough to play summer league when you're in jail.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> If this guy is sooo good, why doesn't he even start for some mediocre team in the Russian League?


First of all team wasnt mediocre. It was 2nd-3rd team in Russia last few seasons. Now they might move one place down as new powerhouse is being built in Moscow.

In 02-03 he wasnt a starter and didnt play big minutes there, but last seasons he started some of the games, some of them not that club had enough players in the front, so coach could choose.



> Originally posted by <b> SpeakerBoxxx </b>!
> I doubt he never was projected to any NBA draft and if he's so good why he's never been in any summer leagues.


Projected NBA draft? Well, you are really funny  How many scouts go to watch projects into jail? Actually we here in Lithuania also didnt believe that he could still become a player after he was prisoned, but when off the jail he started playing much better than before.

About summer leagues... Guy made impressive improvement in just one season. Year before I would laugh of his chances playing in NBA, but now I think he would do great given the right place and the right time.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all team wasnt mediocre. It was 2nd-3rd team in Russia last few seasons. Now they might move one place down as new powerhouse is being built in Moscow.
> ...


Isn't it true that once players are so many years as a pro or at a cetain age they don't need to be drafted, hence no team is going to waste a pickon a player that they can just sign as a free agent.


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CrookedJ</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't it true that once players are so many years as a pro or at a cetain age they don't need to be drafted, hence no team is going to waste a pickon a player that they can just sign as a free agent.


True.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> Projected NBA draft? Well, you are really funny  How many scouts go to watch projects into jail?


iverson went to jail for six months in 94, but that didn't stop him from _still_ being the most highly-coveted high school player in the country (while he was *in* prison), not to mention the # 1 pick in the 1996 nba draft. 

peace


----------



## macijauskas1 (Dec 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> 
> 
> iverson went to jail for six months in 94, but that didn't stop him from _still_ being the most highly-coveted high school player in the country (while he was *in* prison), not to mention the # 1 pick in the 1996 nba draft.
> ...


6 months in US jaul is not same than 2.5 years in Lithuanian jail-trust me, I've been there...


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 6 months in US jaul is not same than 2.5 years in Lithuanian jail-trust me, I've been there...


Wow an ex-convict, dangerous man  

But anyway you speak of him like if he will be a great player in the league

i dont think after the olimpics the teams in the NBA will fight to get him.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think he will stay in Lithuania.. Where he belongs..
Oh wait no I'm sorry, he's not in Lithuania.. He's too busy sitting on the bench for some highly elite Russian team...


----------



## DerfZ (Jun 12, 2004)

if this guy is so good then y isnt he already wit a team? also this was so long ago..., how home he aint a rap yet? he shud b in the summer league


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> I think he will stay in Lithuania.. Where he belongs..
> Oh wait no I'm sorry, he's not in Lithuania.. He's too busy sitting on the bench for some highly elite Russian team...


Great one :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> 
> 6 months in US jaul is not same than 2.5 years in Lithuanian jail-trust me, I've been there...


lol, I like the guy here.
At age 30, wasted 2.5 years in Jail.

So his actual age in social life is only 27.5
Still good age.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm watching this kid playing against USA he's nothing special


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macijauskas1</b>!
> Because he plays better of the bench and still leads stats in most categories. Some players just play better from bench. Enough talk-you will see him yourself in the Olympics USA-Lithuania game.


I saw him 

In 18:47 min. he looks like well like nothing 3pts 2reb 1/5 fg 
0/1 from 2pts. 1/4 from 3pt land 0 ast 4 personal Fouls *he's a foul machine *


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Indeed...
Thank god we weren't dumb enought to pick him up. We need a big body who likes to bang inside and block shots, not a foul waiting to happen..


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Don't need him another PF to try C in the N.B.A.

We have enough depth up front

Centers
Moiso
Arauja
Woods

Power forwards
Bosh
Marshell
Bonner
Sow

Lets think about adding a vet SM like Harvey or a PG to challange palacio.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Why call Harvey a swing man rather than a small forward? Just curious because Harvey doesn't have the perimeter game necessary to be considered a true swing man but he usually plays the 3.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

This guy looks like a spot up shooter, though he shot the three pretty well, didn't see him bang inside at all


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> Why call Harvey a swing man rather than a small forward? Just curious because Harvey doesn't have the perimeter game necessary to be considered a true swing man but he usually plays the 3.


I've noticed several people on here use SM for Small Forward - Either as in SMall forward on as in Swing Man. I agree that a swigng is technically someone like Mo Pete that is gonna play at both 2 and 3.


----------

